# Bass guitar holder ;)



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

The new modern bass guitar display has been introduced in an add on Craigslist ... You might get one before there all gone ... :cheers:

http://houston.craigslist.org/msg/3670065933.html

*MB*


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

OH hell Yeah!! This will sell Fast!!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

There's a new one up this morning ... You'll have to find it though ( fender squire $90. ) This one would be flagged here. I'm surprised Craigslist has not suspended this person yet.

*MB*


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh ****!! For some reson I want to buy a squire! LOL


----------

